# Ralink 2561 WLAN seems not to work

## willemer

Its the first time i installed gentoo, i used ubuntu before but with another pc.

Everything seems to work except my WLAN card

with lspci i found out my card got the RT2561/R61 chipset then i compiled my kernel again with the drivers. I downloaded the firmware from the developers page and copied it into the /lib/firmware folder (3files). I loaded the rt61pci module and then i activated my card with ifconfig wlan0 up

now if i use ifconfig i get:

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:2e:f4:68:f7  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

now i try to get some wlans 

iwlist wlan0 scan

```

wlan0     No scan results

```

so i guess something went wrong cuz with ubuntu i got 5 networks here and i already tested that card on my windows pc at the same location (1m away from the router  :Smile:  )

if u need some addtional info just tell me. I just wanna fixx that^^[code]

----------

## DONAHUE

does

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist scan

```

change anything?

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lsmod

# dmesg | grep -i ralink

```

----------

